# Residential Areas in Alex help please



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

Please no war where I need hard hats I need some help

I am looking to get a second place in Alex

I am after quiet residential that has amenities such as bank, western union, and take away, somewhere which is like Maadi or Rehab with low-rise apartment style with good "moorish / arabic style" (not soviet era moscow style with clothing hanging out of windows like most of Alex), must be green 

I like the look of Maadi and Rehab in Cairo or Mamoura in Alex (but must have amentities) so that's kinda the look I am going for maybe I am asking to much

This is what someone in Alex asked me to look at and I need an *unbiased *opinion before I ever travel to the Alex again which to mean was like Calcutta - Cairo has more character...from what I saw it is what Dudley is like to Birmingham an ugly duckling

*Gleem
Zizinia
Semohait*


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Alexandria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sarasamer (May 30, 2011)

you may cosider "Kafr Abdo" as a green area to live or maybe also "Laurant" i have avaialable room to rent in Lauran as i live there if yoyare intrested, its near by whatever you need banks delivery or hang out cafes, its fully furnished with two beds


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks this request was about 3 girlfriends ago..my quest since ended with me moving to a secluded area far far away from women


----------

